# Confused.com



## bluehaze14 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi I am a new member, I have been reading old and new posts for the last 2 hours. Some are helpful but I still feel confused about the medical situation in Cyprus. I am a pensioner but my husband is not. I have been told he gets medical care because I am a pensioner. Is this correct? I take tablets on prescription, will I have to pay for these? There is so much to find out, I am feeling totally confused now. PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!

Many thanks

Hazel x


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

bluehaze14 said:


> Hi I am a new member, I have been reading old and new posts for the last 2 hours. Some are helpful but I still feel confused about the medical situation in Cyprus. I am a pensioner but my husband is not. I have been told he gets medical care because I am a pensioner. Is this correct? I take tablets on prescription, will I have to pay for these? There is so much to find out, I am feeling totally confused now. PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Hazel x


When you arrive you will be covered by your individual E111/EHIC cards for the first few months, during that time you need to register and get the E121 sorted out, then you will be issued with the pink medical card. You then both use that pink card to get medical treatment. 

It costs 2 euro to see a doctor, if he/she issues prescriptions then they are free.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

bluehaze14 said:


> Hi I am a new member, I have been reading old and new posts for the last 2 hours. Some are helpful but I still feel confused about the medical situation in Cyprus. I am a pensioner but my husband is not. I have been told he gets medical care because I am a pensioner. Is this correct? I take tablets on prescription, will I have to pay for these? There is so much to find out, I am feeling totally confused now. PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Hazel x


Hi Hazel, 

I am from Barnsley!!! I'll PM you when you get more threads on your tally

Geraldine


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pam n Dave said:


> When you arrive you will be covered by your individual E111/EHIC cards for the first few months, during that time you need to register and get the E121 sorted out, then you will be issued with the pink medical card. You then both use that pink card to get medical treatment.
> 
> It costs 2 euro to see a doctor, if he/she issues prescriptions then they are free.


the E121 was changed to the S1 earlier this year

you can contact the DWP in the UK before you leave to get this sorted out


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

bluehaze14 said:


> Hi I am a new member, I have been reading old and new posts for the last 2 hours. Some are helpful but I still feel confused about the medical situation in Cyprus. I am a pensioner but my husband is not. I have been told he gets medical care because I am a pensioner. Is this correct? I take tablets on prescription, will I have to pay for these? There is so much to find out, I am feeling totally confused now. PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Hazel x


As you are retired to register with the Cypriot health authority you will need to be registered with the immigration department and have your yellow registration paper, you will also need to have an S1 (formally E121) from:

International Pension Centre
Tyneview Park
Newcastle Upon Tyne
NE98 1BA
United Kingdom


You will be entitled to free healthcare (although not all medications are available free) from a state hospital or state doctor. However you may not get the same level of care as that on the UK NHS. In some cases you may even get better. Medications that are not provided by the Cypriot Health System can usually be bought from a Pharmacy as over the counter drugs. You also have the option of private healthcare; just phone a recommended doctor for an appointment, you do not have to be referred by a GP as in UK. Private fees are lower than UK. If you have a dependent below retirement age they may be included on your medical card. 

As of 1 May 2010, the UK is now responsible for issuing the European Health Insurance Card (EHIC) to UK pensioners resident in other EU countries. (Contact Overseas Healthcare Team on 0191 218 1999 for an application form, if you have not been sent one with you S1). Permanent residents are not entitled to us the EHIC card for public healthcare within Cyprus. But I believe that in an emergency some state hospitals will accept the EHIC card until you get your Cypriot Health Card, although they are becoming stricter on its use. 

To register for state health care take your S1, your immigration yellow paper to your local Citizens Service Centre. ( you may also need to have your passport) Your card is usually sent to you by post and can take 3 weeks to 3 months. You will be able to access care from any state doctor/clinic/hospital.

Kind regards


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

I forgot to ask are you still in UK? Make sure you have a copy of all your medical records from your UK GP. (Once you leave UK and are resident in Cyprus your GP medical records are centrally stored in UK for only 10 years) 

Ask your UK general practitioner for a supply of your usual medications prior to moving over and ensure that you have the prescription to back up the medications you are on.
Until you get your relevant healthcare card you may need to seek a repeat prescription

Most medications can be bought over the counter at any pharmacy, including many of those drugs that are prescription only in UK. The exception to this is any psychiatric medication, which can only be obtained from a registered psychiatrist. However a recommended local private doctor will write a private (payable) prescription for you to take to the pharmacy if necessary. 
The data sheets that accompany medications will be in Greek, (translations can usually be obtained on the internet) The drugs may not have the trade name you are used to, if in doubt take the old packet to the pharmacy and ask the pharmacist to confirm they have the same ingredients. 
Kind regards


----------



## bluehaze14 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi everyone

Many thanks for all the information.I didn't think about taking our medical records
with me to Paphos. This medical question is the most stressfull thing about this move. We will be on a fixed income , so it's important we know what expenses we will face. It really helps when people living over there can give us the right information. We have just come bcak from holiday in our apartment in Kato Paphos and we are just getting our Title Deeda after 5 years and setting up a Management Committee to take over the maintenance of our complex from the developer. Very scary stuff!! It is hard when only two couples live there full time and we have to communicate a lot by email. Looking forward to getting everything sorted out. I finish work on 23rd December 2011 and I will be 61 then and my husband is 54. Hoping to get our bungalow up for sale after Xmas, so hopefully we should relocate next year.

Kind regards to everyone who replied and I look forward to finding out more about moving over to Cyprus x


----------

